# 85mm or 100mm Macro?



## AAPhotog (Mar 27, 2012)

For beauty & fashion photography, which would you go with, the 85mm L lens or the 100mm Macro L lense?
Im talking Canon of course


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 27, 2012)

85mm, no question. The 100mm/2.8L is a fantastic lens (I own one, in fact) but its usefulness is completely lost on portrait photography, unless you're shooting their eyelashes. 

The 85/1.8 USM is also a fantastic lens, and it's a heck-of-a-lot cheaper, but if you're contemplating the mighty 85mm/1.2L, I would say it's worth the extra cost over the 100mm macro. If cost is an issue, go with the 85mm/1.8.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Mar 27, 2012)

For professional photographers, both lenses are excellent. The 85 1.2 is HEAVY and a bit slow to auto focus. The New 100mm Macro V2 with IS is my all time favorite wedding photography portrait lens. So much so that I rarely even carry the 85 1.2 in my bag, the 100 macro is incredibly sharp and the IS is fantastic. For all all around use, I use the 100mm professionally more than the 85.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been debating this for a while now. Really torn between the Sigma 85mm 1.4 and the 100mm 2.8 L macro. Although, at the moment I'm holding on on buying either. I need the money to actually take trips so I can use the equipment I currently have. I've seen some AMAZING stuff come out of the Sigma 85mm 1.4.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 27, 2012)

I would definitely vote for the 85 1.2L II over the 100 2.8L IS, the 85 is a great choice for fashion and portraits although it doe not come with the fastest AF.

The 70-200 F2.8L IS II could be an alternative if the slightly flattened appearance of the subjects does not bother you...


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 27, 2012)

Michael_pfh said:


> I would definitely vote for the 85 1.2L II over the 100 2.8L IS, the 85 is a great choice for fashion and portraits although it doe not come with the fastest AF.
> 
> The 70-200 F2.8L IS II could be an alternative if the slightly flattened appearance of the subjects does not bother you...



At the 70 end it wont be flattened ..... :


----------



## CANONPRO123 (Mar 27, 2012)

best bet is to go for 85mm 1.8 and 100mm 2.8L!!! IS makes a huggggeee difference with the Macro. the 85 1.2 is great, but only really for studio, wayyyyy to slow to focus, the 1.8 is soooo much better in that regard, has great sharpness and truly great value!!!!


----------



## irena (Mar 27, 2012)

I was struggling with this very same question and I settled on the 100 2.8L Macro IS. It opens up a lot more versatility in my kit than the 85mm 1.2, and focusing is a ton faster. It doubles as a great portrait lens, and can help me get fantastic detail shots (wedding and newborn portrait photography). You'll need both eventually, and you can get more done with the 100 than with the 85.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Mar 27, 2012)

irena said:


> I was struggling with this very same question and I settled on the 100 2.8L Macro IS. It opens up a lot more versatility in my kit than the 85mm 1.2, and focusing is a ton faster. It doubles as a great portrait lens, and can help me get fantastic detail shots (wedding and newborn portrait photography). You'll need both eventually, and you can get more done with the 100 than with the 85.



Absolutely agree. The 100L has a wider range of applications. That said, the 85 at 1.2 has a fantastic unique look that no other lens can produce.


----------



## dunkers (Mar 27, 2012)

I own the 100mm L macro myself so I'm a little biased.

I'd go for the macro due to the IS. The IS system of the macro works wonder. It is really useful for tight portraits and whatnot. The AF on the macro is very fast (I've used it for indoor sports). The 100mm is a useful focal length and gives more distance between you and your subject. 

The 85L on the other hand, is much heavier than the 100. The AF is very slow, so it is possible that you could miss an expression or force the model to wait a little bit before the picture can be taken. Also, given the ridiculously shallow DOF, even the slightest handshake can affect your image.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Mar 28, 2012)

On a FF body the 135 f2L could be an option as well.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2012)

the 100 is brilliant if you dont need to faster than f2.8 but its IS is awesome

heres my test sample raws for it on the 5Dmk2 and 5Dmk3

https://rapidshare.com/files/3764730766/5D2-10028-test1.CR2
https://rapidshare.com/files/4287441507/5D3-10028-test1.CR2


----------

